# what does your market box look like?



## deSPIRIA (Dec 15, 2017)

what does yours look like? does it have a certain category (fish, fruit etc) maybe you only sell in certain batches? do people buy from you often or perhaps you don't want to sell anything at all?
and, do you refill your box quite quickly? today i woke up to someone buying 5 of my items (i'm talking about you, SHEILA) ((thank you for your patronage)) and i refilled it immediately. sometimes i regret putting up an item since a few villagers might ask for lots of the thing i put up, but it's usually quite quick to get it all back.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 15, 2017)

I usually do no more than 5 items each, mostly it's 3's and 4's. 3's for fruit and 4's for bugs, fish, and shells. Mostly because that's the rate I sell them for 100 bells. I have listed a few 5's here and there but I wouldn't sell a stack of 10, someone sold a 10 stack of squids and it took so long to get through them, and as soon as I got them that's all I would catch... so I like the smaller batches also because it seems 3-4 is usually the max of any one item a villager requests.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 15, 2017)

I sell whatever I am overstocked on.  I list things at either 3 for 100 or 5 for 100 depending on what it is.  My fruit sells more than anything.  Shells, not so much.  I list those at 5 for 100...but it never fails, whenever I list my extras I always end up needing them later and I see them in my market box and I cannot get the items back 

Right now I have cherries, peaches, and shells in my boxes.  The shells have been sitting there for over a week so I debated on removing them and just selling the extra shells in game from now on, but since I have empty boxes and don't really need the space to list more things in there I am leaving them for now.  Once I need those boxes I will just remove them if they haven't sold.

I don't understand using the boxes for the ultra rare stuff as you can't get them back, no one buys them, and that is a lot of bells to lose.  To each their own


----------



## Soigne (Dec 15, 2017)

typically only do 1 or 3 of a thing, whether it be fruit, fish, bugs, or seashells and i always sell for the lowest possible price it will let me go


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 15, 2017)

Usually empty ;-; I only really have time to play for the requests and that's about it lol


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 16, 2017)

I try to keep a balance in my marketbox: only one batch of each shell and coconut (because those hardly ever sell), and the rest of my boxes is filled with whatever I have a surplus of at the moment - common fruit, fish and bugs. No rares, and hardly ever uncommons like black bass (because they don‘t sell, either. Plus, they are more expensive and as such are shuffled to the top row of the marketbox in the preview, which deters buyers). As for pricing, I go for batches of 3 for 100 bells. When something sells, I usually restock with something else as soon as I notice that something has been sold.


----------



## Tehya Faye (Dec 16, 2017)

I try to keep it stocked with my surplus fruit (Pears and Cherries), as well as miscellaneous bugs/fish/shells if I get too many of one kind and there's a box available for them.


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 16, 2017)

I market whatever I have extra of and try to keep it full... I use my friends market boxes often, or the random player in town, especially for fruit which takes a long time to regrow. With fruit it's always you either have too much, or not enough! 
My camp has extra peaches and oranges.
I should probably get rid of the bass and snapper.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

Ideally, I want to sell whatever items the animals are requesting that day, because I noticed that whenever the animals want something, that item will be in low stock for the next 3 hours & none of my friends will be selling them unless they were uploaded 3 or more hours earlier, leading me to believe that we all get the exact same scripted item requests & they are not randomly generated.

Anyway, I can never actually do that because I'd have to spend forever waiting & farming, so I just sell things in sets of 3 at the lowest possible price once I have more than 7 of something, except fruit; I hoard that. I noticed that apples, pears, peaches, squid, flounder, carp, mackeral & bugs sell well, & that coconuts, oranges, cherries, shells, coral, & anything rare sell poorly, even at the lowest possible price.

About half of my friends only sell rare items at high prices, & no one ever buys them because it's not worth it; the next time you see that animal, he's not going to want the same item, & the reward he gives you is not worth spending the bells to buy it. Well, I have noticed that this tends to only happen with people who just started playing. They'll catch on eventually.

I try to use the sales boxes as an indication of inactivity; If a person hasn't put something to their box in 7 days, I delist them, assuming they got bored with the game.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

I was doing common itemsx3 and rare itemsx1 (snapper, dynastid, bass), but I upped the fish and bugs to x6.

I have a specific order and it follows my inventory, but I don't sell the fruit I only have a single tree for.

I try to restock often, but when I'm at work I don't really have time to restock everything and do all my own stuff, so sometimes I only restock once per day. I've noticed that it's the common fish and bugs people buy the most, which really surprised me.


----------



## Carole (Dec 17, 2017)

Right now I have five kinds of fish, 2 shells, and a fruit. All my prices are very low, much lower than the suggested prices. I don't know why except just hoping to make buyers happy.


----------



## Sowelu (Dec 18, 2017)

I am constantly listing overstocked items... I rely on my friend's Market Boxes when I am low on stuff, so I try to list a good variety of items so that I can help others as well. There are dupes sometimes, and I can't seem to unload the exotic bugs and fish even though they are listed at the lowest price. It makes sense, though, since the villagers rarely ask for these items, so demand is low.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Dec 18, 2017)

I've mostly got pears >.> when I first started I had no idea what I was doing and listed a few at varying quantities and prices so I messed up. Not a ton or anything, but enough that now I mostly sell fruit straight out of my inventory because I get so much anyway and they don't seem to sell. I horde 10 of everything else for use and only put things up a max of like 3 at a time.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

Groups of 3 common items for 100 bells each. Mostly coconuts


----------



## Vala (Dec 19, 2017)

Here's my market box 



I don't bother listing cheap fruits or shells since they're so easily available and don't net as much profit.

It all sells very fast still as well since I have many people on my friends list who come to me since I always got the stuff they need. 

I adore trading in games so things like this I really enjoy.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 19, 2017)

Right now mine if full of oliver flounder, and squid because of the timed goals to get 15 squid.  Honestly I think the payout of ONE natural essence for FIFTEEN squid is lame and I am salty about it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

Full of expensive fish and stuff because apparently those are never used lol :/


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 21, 2017)

Right now full of squid because I have been trying to catch red snappers for the last two goals and not gotten even ONE  I am ready to just give up on the goals that require rare things because it never fails, whenever they are required I can't get them.  Even the common things tend to not show up when the goals ask for them.


----------



## amemome (Dec 21, 2017)

my market box is always my extra farmables in bundles of 2 or 3. bundles of 2 for 40 and bundles of 3 for 60.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 27, 2017)

Most of what I list are in stacks of 5, although I have a couple stacks of 10. Those are mainly fruits that I get a lot of, but I've seen others say that they don't have many trees. I tend to list for either 100 or 200 bells, respectively. I guess it's fair pricing, because people tend to buy things fairly often.


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 27, 2017)

BunnyHunny said:


> I market whatever I have extra of and try to keep it full... I use my friends market boxes often, or the random player in town, especially for fruit which takes a long time to regrow. With fruit it's always you either have too much, or not enough!
> My camp has extra peaches and oranges.
> I should probably get rid of the bass and snapper.



Yaknow the funny thing about "fruit takes forever to grow" is that in normal animal crossing it takes _3 days_ but I guess it's because supply and demand

I don't really do anything with it... What would you guys want lol


----------



## Libra (Dec 27, 2017)

Shells (which surprisingly sell quite often), pears and peaches. Sometimes tiger butterflies and fruit beetles. I mostly sell at lowest price so 20 bells for one item.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 27, 2017)

I originally put up only items I had too much of, but then I realized people are really into the basic things the villagers need, obviously.  I've been putting up my extra fruits, fruit beetles, olive flounders, tiger/monarch butterflies, shells, etc. just because other people who check out my Market Box tend to go for those (rather than the more rare things such as tuna and blowfish).  They're cheap but I usually will have at least three things sell per day since it's all in high demand.  You gotta master the system!


----------



## OswinOswald (Dec 31, 2017)

I started off with stacks of 10 until I realized that was probably too big of a stack for anyone to reasonably use. So now I try and keep a variety of common items stocked, no more than 1 box of any given item, and usually 5 for 100. But I have a friend who the last few days has been pretty much wiping my entire box clean once a day. I'm not sure if he's trying to be nice by giving me a steady income, but it's getting hard to keep up with restocking, so I'm now tending to list at 3 for 100. I'm torn about whether to keep this friend; on one hand the whole point of the market box is to make some money. On the other hand, I don't want it to become a chore, and I feel it's a little unfair to my other friends if he sweeps everything and I don't have time to restock.


----------



## Dede (Jan 1, 2018)

OswinOswald said:


> I started off with stacks of 10 until I realized that was probably too big of a stack for anyone to reasonably use. So now I try and keep a variety of common items stocked, no more than 1 box of any given item, and usually 5 for 100. But I have a friend who the last few days has been pretty much wiping my entire box clean once a day. I'm not sure if he's trying to be nice by giving me a steady income, but it's getting hard to keep up with restocking, so I'm now tending to list at 3 for 100. I'm torn about whether to keep this friend; on one hand the whole point of the market box is to make some money. On the other hand, I don't want it to become a chore, and I feel it's a little unfair to my other friends if he sweeps everything and I don't have time to restock.



I had someone like that who I eventually removed. She would wipe my market box clean multiple times a day and I suspect it was to sell those items at a higher price. I kept a well stocked market box with items at 5 for 100 bells as well and whenever I'd visit her campsite I'd find hers fully stocked too at about 3.9 times my price.
I don't have proof that she was reselling my own items but I didn't want to let her keep wiping me clean because my market box is there to help people with requests. And there's no way she could have kept running out of items for requests with the amount she was buying off me. She wouldn't even stop by my garden or give kudos even though I would water her flowers whenever I could. I felt like she was just in it for the profit.


----------

